# Double Barrel v3 wraps



## Safz_b (3/9/19)

Looking to wrap my Double Barrel preferably a clear wrap any body know where I can get some?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (3/9/19)

I spotted these at Sir Vape - not sure whether they will fit the V3? 
@BigGuy may be able to tell us?


----------



## Safz_b (10/9/19)

@Richio 

I seen on Instagram you guys have this cover of sorts for the double barrel
Cant find it on the blck vapour site though 

Do you have wraps too??

And what's the price?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

